# Hodgson's Mill, Robertsbridge Aug 2015



## mookster (Aug 31, 2015)

Hodgson's Mill, originally known as Scat's Mill in Robertsbridge, Sussex closed in 1999 after work took a dive. The modern extensions have all been demolished, the land and the grade II listed old mill and workshop are up for redevelopment.

This place has remained pretty under the radar if I'm honest, so it was nice to see something off the tourist trail. Nature has very much made it's mark here, one small area of the mill is rotten from top to bottom and it won't be long before the stairs up become impossible to navigate due to the rot.

I had a bit of a brown trouser moment in here - in fact probably one of the luckiest escapes I have had. I was stood in the doorway of a room taking a photo of some machinery, and I moved back out the doorway when I was done. A few seconds later I heard a large crashing noise, and looked back to see a load of pieces of wood and a section of heavy metal tube fall to the ground where I had been stood. It turned out one of our group had put his foot through the floor directly above and the debris, had I not moved out the room a few seconds before, would have all landed on my head.




























































































Thanks for looking more here  https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157658028142685​


----------



## HughieD (Aug 31, 2015)

Great pictures there Mookster....


----------



## krela (Sep 1, 2015)

Great to see some of the mill features, looks like an interesting (and dangerous) site.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice old vending machine aint seen one of those for ages,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drifter8001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Great photos


----------



## smiler (Sep 1, 2015)

Well up your usual high standards Mook, those brown trouser moments are all part of the learning process, spare shreds are a vital part of our kit , Thanks


----------



## Arron.pitches (Oct 2, 2015)

I think I saw you there when I was, you scared me off!


----------



## mookster (Oct 7, 2015)

Arron.pitches said:


> I think I saw you there when I was, you scared me off!



We didn't see anyone all visit other than a group of people sat outside the gate having a chat while we were planning on making our exit


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice one Mookie !! Never seen or heard about this one before - might take a peek if it dont involve too much climbing ( defos not my strong point !!)Glad that no injuries were sustained but it just goes to show that no matter how carefully you tread youre never guaranteed to get out alive !! Suppose we ought to stop this rediculous hobby really !! NOT !!


----------

